# What's your job?



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm curious what other Dpers do for a living. If you're not currently working, please can you say what job you've done/or would like to do?

I'm a self-employed taxi driver, although I'm presently taking a few months off. My partner and I are busy converting two flats into one huge compartment.

A few years ago, for a couple of weeks, I helped out in the office of a very busy taxi firm. Despite that I knew all my streets, pubs, hospitals, clubs, prices, etc, extremely well, it was a real nightmare! I wore a headset, which meant that customers would talk to me in my left ear. At the same time, my right ear had to listen out to what was going on in the office, amid the noise of five telephonists and three operators. The problem was that everyone's voice sounded as if it was at exactly the same volume. I couldn't wait to get back out on the road.

Have any other Dpers done stressful jobs?


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

i was and remain a supervisor within a busy shop, although now, eventually i have reduced my hours. I experienced the same demands on my attentionas yourself and I dont think that helps our condition. Iam expected to deal with multiple demands which increase as the shop becomes busier. Im so numb now that I just deal with it automatically. When I began dissociating I had just had my second baby. So so much stress! :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm an ICT Support Analyst/Customer Support (Orginally hired as internal IT support, as we have been bought I need to learn our products - fast!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

porn star, musician, tortured soul


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Currently I am a college student. I?m going to school and studying theatre with a concentration in performance, basically I?m going to school to become an actor. My dream is to be able to some day make movies.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

student of sick leave


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

student=sucks


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Marketing sales agent, and I do well even with my DP. 
Interacting with people at my job helps a lot with my condition, Sometimes I just lose myself in the process and feel normal again.

I can't be alone for a along time(or I am going insane) and feel a lot better around people and talking with them.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I am a lecturer in Computer Science, part time, and a Software Analyst full-time - although I graduated in Immunotoxicology. I am also a failed writer and professional prozzie. My worst job ever was working in the laundry in a Psychiatric hospital.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I am a RN, the dp is beneficial to my job!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm a teacher right now. i teach a drug/alcohol/violence prevention class in a junior high (for students ages 13-15). i teach a lot of at risk students. i am alright, usually...

i was a waitress when my severe dp/dr came on. i couldn't even begin to handle that job. i quit and worked at starbucks for years which was much easier.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i teach-primary school. i find working with kids helps as they need constant attention so there's no time left to think.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

At the moment I am a student studying Information technology at a BTEC level, I have only had one job and that was being a porter for Whittaker and Biggs auctioneers which was mostly carrying stuff around and holding stuff up for people, but I didn't stay there that long.

In terms of what I want to do in the future I?m not really sure at them moment ,I am hoping that with my IT qualification I might be able to do something in the IT industry, even if It's a job that just gets me by.

If I can get into university I have applied to do a philosophy and film studies as I am interested in both subjects, I?m not really sure what kind of work I would like to go into with these qualification, perhaps something involving film, as I have always been interested in film but I will probably have a better idea of the kind of work I want to go into later on


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Meter reader. HELLO LADIES!

Its good cos I work by myself, and therefore easily done with DP/DR. Plus it gets rid of alot of adrenaline.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I work as a Techical Recruiter for a defense contractor. Sounds impressive, but it's not that big. It makes me money and gives me something to do or else I would be at home going crazy with my inner thoughts. Wait, I do that at work too. Owell, least I get paid for going crazy 8 hours out of the day.

But, I am on my own relatively 99% of the time, so I don't have to deal with people that much, which is nice. I worked at Taco Bell back in my high school/early college days. I can't fathom how I was able to make it through a day there without going insane. Though my depression hadn't kicked in then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm an art student, and I work part time as a student worker in maintenance at my college, which basically means I get to drill stuff into walls, take screws out of furniture, carry and move things, etc. It's enjoyable work as I relish working with my hands and sort of at my own pace. 
I am accomplished as a painter and draftsman and know some things about digital imaging. I really like painting portraits, but I imagine it would be hard to make a living doing this, so I'd do this on the side. I like writing and movies, so I'll probably try to get an internship at Lucasarts or Dreamworks or something and hope I can get a job some place like that. I really enjoy creative work and enjoy slow, technical processes.
I'm a senior and should graduate at the end of this year. I can't wait.

...Past jobs include salesman at Sears, art teaching assistant, crewman at Taco Bell and Burger King and bagger and cashier at Kroger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

right now im UNEMPLOYED & currently searching for a new job that I probably won't like.

Im also currently a Business Student & aspire to be an Entreprenure/Rapper/Own my own Record label with a friend/Produce and maybe get into Film and things of that nature.

Past Jobs Include: Working at a local college doing clean up, Working as a bus boy for a Restaurant, Working at a supermarket in the Stock/Grocery Department, Doing telemarketing for a Mortgage Company, & lastly, i was involved in the game of hustlin, which involved illegal activities, that I will not get in depth with. Im actually waitin on some $ and than im done with that bull shit forever......

I really just want to do music & concentrate on that, but that money doesn't come easy


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

I graduate in June with an economics and politics Bsc, then am off to do a snowboard instructors course in new zeland over the summer, so intend to do that for however long i enjoy it.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

at the moment i am a volenteer at the British Heart Foundation charity shop...

dealing with customers can be a little too hard and working under those flouresant lights are nasty...but when not working in the till/cash register i am pricing, tagging, cleaning, steaming, getting rid of huge trollies full of rubbish...too many things to list really...

but i still cannot seem to just get absorbed by what i am doing...but luckily if i feel too bad i can go home or take a break if and when i need to...

only problem is that i do not get paid...

but i am working towards shop management


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

sit and watch my toenails grow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

I record the growth of sleeping beauty's toenails.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

-Go to 2 colleges (university and community college) for about 19 hours a week

-Take Real Estate classes 7 hours a week

Whoops, late for real estate class!

Yeah. Anybody want a house? Five dollars plus a million dollar processing fee...i figure that's where I'll make the money...that fine print...bwahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I am a student and work part time as a jewelry peddler and piercer of ears.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

if you don't mind me asking privateer, where do you go to school cause i go to school in ohio although i am in rhode island at the moment. ever heard of antioch college?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Somebody tells me what they want something to look like, and I draw them a pretty picture. And, amazingly, get paid for it.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

foggy said:


> if you don't mind me asking privateer, where do you go to school cause i go to school in ohio although i am in rhode island at the moment. ever heard of antioch college?


Foggy...I know where Antioch College is. Springfield/Yellow Springs area right? I live south of Dayton in Kettering. My Dad grew up in Springfield.

You know there is a guy on here that lives in Rhode Island. I won't reveal his name. He can tell ya.

Peace.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

student working towards my degree in chemical engineering


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

I work parttime in the storeroom for a big hotel. I basically move things all day. I order produce and fish for the restaurants. I love my job because it keeps my mind occupied. I also go to a community college in Harrisburg. I am studying marketing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

I sit in a leather chair.
I protect major conglomerate customers from imaginary threats.
As a plus, i get the word analyst in my title.. kinda neat.

Look, i dunno.. i just do these things and they continue to give me lots of money. Its all quite a mystery as to where or how the money gets to me, but it does. Im utterly uninvolved. I guess ill just go write some C and pretend to work. Its a great gig too, though sometimes, i do just pray for a good firing. Monotony.

Context evolves.

eDfGr33n


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for posting.

As well as enjoying taxi driving, I'm trying to write and illustrate a children's book.

My work history is as follows;-

1. Cartoon animator.

2. Architech's assistant.

3. Painter and decorator.

4. Hairdresser.

5. Hotel manageress.

6. Factory worker.

7. Cleaner.

8. Shop assistant.

9. Telephonist.

10. Barmaid.

Once I get bored with a job, I can't stick at it. Has anyone else had loads of different jobs....or is it just me?! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, *Foggy*, I know where Antioch is, vaguely...I go to theColumbus College of Art & Design. Kelson, where do you go? (If I don't reply in too long, PM me because sometimes I don't come to this board for about a week.)


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

i am working as a marketing manager for the biggest telecom operator in holland. selling technical concepts to ordinary people . I am not a technician by the way - I studied economics and political sciences (of which I do not much recall :lol: ). My working day consists of talking (merely), giving presentations, giving salestrainings to salespeople (although I personally have never sold anything :wink: ), launching marketing campaigns, composing and coordinating project teams, negotiating with senior management, ad firms, preparing business cases etc. etc. very, very busy...and - yes, my 'recovery' is hardly to believe when I compare myself to where I was. But - still, every day I do the things I am afraid of but in my heart I want to do.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I work at a bank in the realestate loan center.
Grey cubicle.
Florecent lights.
Processing title searches,appraisals,floods,etc.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

hi. I am a dog groomer, training to be dog trainer, circus performer-acrobatics,aerials,acrobalance and i vet nurse when i absolutly have to!


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

equity partner in top 10 global law practice
writer
3 website businesses - ecommerce
father of many - reader of bedtime stories/fulltime goalkeeper
software developer
property developer
souvenir model designer/importer
ex session player/recording studio engineer/record producer
director of significant independent record label 5 x #1 UK singles hits in 7 years - songwiter - imaginative- creative - highly strung
annoyingly confident/slim/young looking for age but thinning cocky bastard

not relating to/giving a toss about the real world definitely gives one a comptetive edge - may as well use it

rob


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sunshine Spirit - since I've had DR, I've had about 6 jobs. On each occassion - I left due to anxiety/panic/morbid depression/boredom. Before DR I had two jobs, both for 6 year periods...

My boredom threshold has dramatically lowered since I've had DR. God knows why. In a strange way I think it's because of what I've experienced - I've developed a kind of 'sod it' attitude to most things....usually, no, make that ALWAYS, with disasterous results.

Rob, did you say you modelled ? Modelled what ? Gloves ? :wink:


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

no - condoms for high and mighty of course - which are I suppose "gloves" in the widest sense!

no seriously i mean i design models (toys) not i am one you burk!

mind you - if i went into modelling it would probably to advertise those annoyingly short stayprest polyester ?9.99 gardening/casual trousers in the sunday papers or perhaps grey car coats for those strange people over 50 who drive brand new hyundia justy's at 20mph on the mototway or perhaps even mocassins with polycarbon soles - niiice!

thank god i can't catch up with the future ...

why do i ALWAYS talk complete bollocks when responding to your posts?

are you still up for a night out in the reading/berkshire region as i am curently awash with sponds and am prepared to subsidise your not inconsiderable thirst and an evening's carousal assuming of course that your leisure time is not wholly accounted for by your apparently effortless access to casual sex

up yours

rob


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey rob - up yours too, right up to the shoulder. (note to our American friends - this is a typical way that English men greet each other - it is a sign of affection.)

I was only jesting, of course. You've get yourself quite well in trim, considering you DR, children, stressfull work, and the quiet approach of your twilight years. :wink:



> are you still up for a night out in the reading/berkshire region as i am curently awash with sponds and am prepared to subsidise your not inconsiderable thirst and an evening's carousal assuming of course that your leisure time is not wholly accounted for by your apparently effortless access to casual sex


Absolutely. I, unlike your goodself, am definately not awash with sponduliks, but can afford to get to London and back and then be plied with beer and generally pampered like I deserve to be. I'll even dress up for you if you want. I can do anyweekend. The 23rd DP date seems to have died a death, so shall we see if we can resurecte it ? If not, then yeah, definately up for it.

I'll have you know I haven't had sex in three weeks. And then I wasn't allowed to sleep at her house, which was miles from anywhere, so had to sleep in her wheely bin. In the snow.


----------

